

Climate-change Super PAC to target "science deniers" - jdnier
http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/USA-Update/2014/0522/Climate-change-Super-PAC-targets-Republicans-who-deny-human-role-in-warming

======
jdnier
Shades of Ralph Nader's "Only the Super-Rich Can Save Us!"

